# Flush Valve Lock



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone ever come across one of these? I'll bet no one knows where the key is if you need to take it off!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mykeeb33 said:


> Anyone ever come across one of these? I'll bet no one knows where the key is if you need to take it off!


An abrasive cutoff wheel in the Roto Zip will have it opened quick enough if I needed it off...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is flush valve theft an issue where you're located?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Scrap prices aren't that high...
Only other reason would vandalism. Seems like a good way to create some damage.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Is flush valve theft an issue where you're located?


Just a few months ago some guy hit 4 fast food restaurants on the same road over 20 miles and 3 towns. They had him on camera going into the men's room of each place that got hit. He probably did more but we do service for this one particular chain.
Not sure if it was for the scrap or if it was because they were all Zurn battery flush valves that retail for over $500 each.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Stealing and re-selling flush valves. I hope i never have to stoop to that level.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Next business venture ... standing on a street corner wearing a trench coat and when I open it, what do you see? A plethora of flush valves next to my Folex watches and fake gold chains.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

$50 to $85 on Amazon & EBay. .......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mykeeb33 said:


> $50 to $85 on Amazon & EBay. .......


Crack and meth heads don't have it together enough to have an internet connection, and an Amazon or, E-Bay account...

They would have been scrapped for chump change...

If addicts worked 1/2 as hard at a real job as they do scrapping and getting chump change for a bag 'o dope, they would be your most productive employee...:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Crack and meth heads don't have it together enough to have an internet connection, and an Amazon or, E-Bay account...


So they probably don't have a forum either. If they did, there would be pics of MasterMark's fenced in w/h graveyard and they would be asking for advice on how to bypass his security measures.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Crack and meth heads don't have it together enough to have an internet connection, and an Amazon or, E-Bay account...
> 
> They would have been scrapped for chump change...
> 
> If addicts worked 1/2 as hard at a real job as they do scrapping and getting chump change for a bag 'o dope, they would be your most productive employee...:laughing:


 I have said the same thing for years. But they wouldn't be employees they would be the millionaire owners.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Mykeeb33 said:
> 
> 
> > $50 to $85 on Amazon & EBay. .......
> ...


That's why I became so productive after I got sober! Lol


----------



## ItalStal (Nov 12, 2015)

I've never seen anything like that up here, but i remember seeing an entire ss box with lock over the stop somewhere at a fine food establishment in Chicago. I assumed at the time it was job security for service contracts, but now that I think about it; it was a pretty sketch area.


----------

